# Hedgehog Fashion



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

For humans, not hedgies!









Life's Mystery top from Design by Humans. If you look really closely, you can see the hedgehog.










Rescued by a Hedgehog Shirt - My friend made this with me in mind~









It's way too cute. xD I really want it, even though it's probably way too small to be practical. I don't know where to buy it, though.









Why can't they share the hedge? Pretty funny I guess.









Hipster Hedgie









These rings are available from a few places, and they're pretty much the cutest thing ever.









And these just kill me~


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Oh my, where did you find those earrings? I may have to get my ears re-pierced


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

:lol:

This is a available as a t shirt, mug, art print, etc...

http://a1.s6img.com/cdn/0025/p/11391626_13117685_lz.jpg

http://society6.com/product/anatomy-of-a-hedgehog_print#1=45

Hope the links work. It is SOOO CUTE!


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

shinydistraction said:


> Oh my, where did you find those earrings? I may have to get my ears re-pierced


I sadly don't know where to buy them. :c I want them so badly, though!

@MomLady: Hehe, I say "velveteen tum" all the time because of that. Didn't know it was available to buy, though!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes, they do have the softest, velvety tummies for being so picky-pokey on the other side!


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Ooh, I saw the same shirt earlier on Amazon while looking for hedgehog goodies! Velveteen tum is just the best phrase ever!


----------

